# Announcement Date? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8648"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8648" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8648"></a></div>
<strong>When is the next announcement?

</strong>After piecing together a different emails I have received the last few days. There is a common date of February 7, 2012 for an NDA/embargo lift. So that means all the testers can start talking and things are usually announced.</p>
<p><a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2012/01/13/the-next-nikon-product-announcement-will-be-on-february-7th-2012.aspx/">Nikon is apparently announcing</a> on February 7, 2012. This comes two days before the <a href="http://www.cpplus.jp/en/">CP+ show</a> opens in Yokohama, Japan. A suspected D800 and 5D Mark III (or similar) on the same day?</p>
<p><strong>Specs</strong>

Another mention of 22mp resolution came in, as well as a “pro level” autofocus system. That bit of info comes from a known source.,</p>
<p>It has been a crazy day, and I’m sure more is on the way.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mark1 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all falling in to place isn't it. Nikon 'leaked' their own D800 ages ago and now Canon 'leak' their next generation full frame and it's all in time for a major show in both company's homeland in 2 weeks time. 

Gripping stuff!


----------



## plam_1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

So exciting, this is to the benefit of both camps


----------



## KHAWACHEN (Jan 24, 2012)

TOTALLY ! I almost always think that "LEAKS" are "LEAKED" on purpose by the company to get the media and fan going crazy before the eventual announcement ! ;D



plam_1980 said:


> So exciting, this is to the benefit of both camps


----------



## Rank_90 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes this is the warm up gig. Companies like Canon and Nikon know that build up is everything. IMO the shot was prob taken by Canon. They are good shots and dont give too much away. You know if it was you or I taking the picture we would have got a shot of the front label or at least the front. 

It's a good PR setup and we all love it! Exciting times!


----------



## Fleetie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, I reckon a good bit of discussion took place on exactly how much of the camera should be shown in the leaked shots; how much of the top LCD screen, which buttons should be visible and how clearly, and so on.

I bet real effort went into getting those photos "just so".


----------



## Rank_90 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fleetie said:


> Yes, I reckon a good bit of discussion took place on exactly how much of the camera should be shown in the leaked shots; how much of the top LCD screen, which buttons should be visible and how clearly, and so on.
> 
> I bet real effort went into getting those photos "just so".



Yes I'm with you on that one. I can imagine them sketching it out, "we will show this and cover this..." the photos are sure not to give the game away too early but an excellent PR stunt. Cant wait to see the specs when its all out. Right need to start looking for the 12 months 0% Credit card deals lol


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm planning on attending Focus this year on March 7th (I didn't bother last year with Canon not going). I'm looking forward to seeing the 1D-X, but it looks like there could be another new camera there that's likely to be in my price range. I'm sure Canon would want to announce ready for all the upcoming shows. Who knows, with any NDA's expiring, we may get to see some 1D-X shots around the same time.


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 24, 2012)

I know several over time (including myself) has given guess in-stock dates.

Historically, what has been the lead time between announcement and shippable product? Are first shipments pretty much spoken for? What is the reality of the situation? What was the history on the 5DmarkII and 7D announce to ships? 

_edit - I might have answered my own question - reading some old forum threads (elsewhere) I see that the 5DMarkII was announced Photokina Sep 2008 and began shipping around early December, with entertaining backorder stories for months after that. _


----------



## bycostello (Jan 24, 2012)

wow.. not long now then... be glad when all the speculation ends.. well for now!


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 24, 2012)

Wedding to shoot on the 9th March. Think that might be cutting things a little fine.


----------



## Drama79 (Jan 24, 2012)

Am I the only person thinking that you're all over-thinking this?

I don't think Canon cares for speculation and rumour at all. the 1D-X was dropped with a nice announcement, and that was it. Canon ARE smart enough to know that the market will work for them, and that with units out there in the wild, there is the chance they will be seen, talked about, etc.

The good news coming from all this is an announcement within the next 2 1/2 weeks, it would seem. If I had to guess, based on the body, I'd say it's the new 5, with some of the video options of the 7 factored in, and a nice widescreen view panel. Obviously, I'm one of the thousands that can't wait, so it's good news it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Another mention of 22mp resolution came in, as well as a “pro level” autofocus system. That bit of info comes from a known source.



The 5DIII as relly an almost baby-1D X? I'll play devil's advocate to my own viewpoint, and ask why not? Canon has to have a flagship, a truly top of the line pro camera. But they merged the 1D and 1Ds (or eliminated the 1Ds and made the 1D a FF camera, if you prefer) - still having a flagship, but not two of them. I have no doubt that the 5DII made them more profit than the 1DsIII and 1D IV combined. So, why not combine the 1-series, which they did, and not expect to make a hefty profit from that line. Make the 5DIII a significant improvement over the 5DII by giving it an excellent AF system, forget about 'cannabalizing' 1D X sales, the 5DIII is the real profit engine, so make it as good as possible.

I can say this, though - if they release a 5DIII with 22 MP and a “pro level” AF system (e.g. recycle the 1DsIII AF), leaving the main differentator from the 1D X as the frame rate (still 4 fps, even), I'd be quite interested - perhaps enough to get the 5DIII instead of the 1D X. Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can say this, though - if they release a 5DIII with 22 MP and a “pro level” AF system (e.g. recycle the 1DsIII AF), leaving the main differentator from the 1D X as the frame rate (still 4 fps, even), I'd be quite interested - perhaps enough to get the 5DIII instead of the 1D X. Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....



Beginning to sound like a 1Ds4 in a small body .... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## marinien (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....



The 200-400mm f/4 I guess :?


----------



## CJRodgers (Jan 24, 2012)

What does everyone think the price will be on launch.

http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-Digital-Camera-Mark-EF24-105/product/B001E97GIU 

This shows the amazon price for the 5d mkii at launch with a kit lens. So it was launched at £3000 and seems to have lost a big chunck by it first December. Then plataus at that for a couple of years and lately has dropped further. So if it came out in spring i guess waiting till the following winter is a good idea if your not desperate to upgrade.

Do you expect 5d mkiii to be a similar pricing?


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

CJRodgers said:


> What does everyone think the price will be on launch.
> 
> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-Digital-Camera-Mark-EF24-105/product/B001E97GIU
> 
> ...



I bet that if 5D Mk III will be released with 24-105 f/4 IS as a kit lens - price will be *above* 3K. My bet is that as a kit it will be 3500 or higher.


----------



## tt (Jan 24, 2012)

£2500 for the camera back on launch day is my guess. 

http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-Digital-SLR-Camera-Mark/product/B001E97GIK?active=amazon


One further thing - have you seen the price swings on those charts?! Both the camera alone, and the kit were dropping £200-300 in the first month or so.


----------



## CJRodgers (Jan 24, 2012)

mathino said:


> CJRodgers said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone think the price will be on launch.
> ...





Do you think it will lose a chunk off the RRP by December if announced by spring / summer as the 5d mkii did, or do you think the second hand market for the 5dmkii will be strong and prop up the RRP for the new camera?


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

tt said:


> £2500 for the camera back on launch day is my guess.
> 
> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-Digital-SLR-Camera-Mark/product/B001E97GIK?active=amazon



If you assume highest price point was 2250 USD then in assumptiom that there will be price increase of 25% = you get 2 812,5. If the price increase will be around 1/3 of the highest price (as for example new lenses like 70-200 f/2.8 II) = you get 2 992,5 for body only.

I, personally, think the price of new 5D Mk III will be 3000 USD for body only. Maybe even over it - depends on sensor, AF and other specs. But we have to wait until official info is released to get something to catch to


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Another mention of 22mp resolution came in, as well as a “pro level” autofocus system. That bit of info comes from a known source.
> ...



Ok, I'll bite at that...

It's perfectly plausible that they accept a smaller market for the 1DX by having less of a gap above a 5D3. It could make sense if they believe they only need minimal performance advantages to sell enough 1DX bodies... maybe the dual CF slots, ethernet, extra processors for AF, etc. etc.

But... if they intentionally accept a smaller market for the 1DX then I'd think the one thing they'd want to make the same is the sensor because the R&D and set-up costs to manufacture a sensor is high. The difference between 18 and 22 (22 is still just speculation for now) isn't huge so the advantage in IQ and FPS that are affected by MP count wouldn't be big enough to be a significant differentiating feature. Makes sense?


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Another mention of 22mp resolution came in, as well as a “pro level” autofocus system. That bit of info comes from a known source.
> ...



I really think makes a lot of sense but I think there is another factor at play as well. Having too many products in a segment can obviously become expensive for Canon. Now that Canon positionned itself wanting to come out with some "movie" DSLR, while we dont yet know what they will look like, for sure they will take good still pictures...

So....it make some sense to simplify your existing offering in order to make room for the new product they will come out, and make sure your simplified offering is very strong. This rumored of pro grade AF makes me dream of this small body camera now...hummm what should I get now!


----------



## tt (Jan 24, 2012)

mathino said:


> I, personally, think the price of new 5D Mk III will be 3000 USD for body only. Maybe even over it - depends on sensor, AF and other specs. But we have to wait until official info is released to get something to catch to


Possibly - the Amazon pricing charts were for amazon.co.uk and in GBP not USD. 

5D Mk II only: Initially at £2250 or $2700
5D Mk II + 24-105mm: Initially at £2990 or $3500

So apart from not working out if it's a 5D MkII or a 7D hybrid, isn't there still the issue of video? Is Canon offloading that to the C300 or a dSLR in the future, releasing the 5D MkIII from heavy video duties so it will be focused more on stills?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh said:


> It's perfectly plausible that they accept a smaller market for the 1DX by having less of a gap above a 5D3. It could make sense if they believe they only need minimal performance advantages to sell enough 1DX bodies... maybe the dual CF slots, ethernet, extra processors for AF, etc. etc.
> 
> But... if they intentionally accept a smaller market for the 1DX then I'd think the one thing they'd want to make the same is the sensor because the R&D and set-up costs to manufacture a sensor is high. The difference between 18 and 22 (22 is still just speculation for now) isn't huge so the advantage in IQ and FPS that are affected by MP count wouldn't be big enough to be a significant differentiating feature. Makes sense?



Makes sense to me. I'd perhaps take it a step further and say they might essentially write off profit from the 1D X - they need a flagship, but if they cripple the 5DIII sufficiently they'll hurt sales of that. Given the relative numbers, it's worth considering that they might prefer to completely sacrifice 1D X sales to enhance 5DIII sales. Just one possibility of many.



marinien said:


> The 200-400mm f/4 I guess :?



Probably the 500mm f/4L IS II, actually. That with a 1.4x III would give IQ and focal length on a FF camera that would exceed that of the 100-400mm on APS-C.


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > It's perfectly plausible that they accept a smaller market for the 1DX by having less of a gap above a 5D3. It could make sense if they believe they only need minimal performance advantages to sell enough 1DX bodies... maybe the dual CF slots, ethernet, extra processors for AF, etc. etc.
> ...



My point was meant to be that if that was their intention or even if they were going to accept that (not worrying about sales/profit form the 1DX) they would have designed one sensor for the 1DX and 5D3 and not spent all the money on R&D and setting up the fab. This view of course is predicated on the rumours that the 5D3 will remain in the 21-22 MP range... if it ends up being higher then of course they might not have been able to get high enough fps from the 1DX.


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 24, 2012)

2012 is shaping up to be the ultimate year of Gear Acquisition Syndrome. First Fuji, then Olympus, and now Canon and possibly Leica... All I can say is there has never been a better time to be a photographer, keep up the good work Canon Rumors!


----------



## gmrza (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh said:


> My point was meant to be that if that was their intention or even if they were going to accept that (not worrying about sales/profit form the 1DX) they would have designed one sensor for the 1DX and 5D3 and not spent all the money on R&D and setting up the fab. This view of course is predicated on the rumours that the 5D3 will remain in the 21-22 MP range... if it ends up being higher then of course they might not have been able to get high enough fps from the 1DX.



I agree - a 21 to 21MP sensor for the 5DIII doesn't really make sense economically, since it would have no real IQ advantages over the 18MP sensor in the 1DX.

I believe that with the 1DsIII and 5DII, Canon probably made a very profitable move by allowing the 5DII to cannibalise 1DsIII sales. They retained the 1DsIII as a flagship for the small niche market that really needed its features, while the 5DII has been selling like hotcakes. I don't think it would hurt Canon to make the 5DIII be very close in feature set to the 1DX - provided the price is right for it to sell in high volumes, but there is enough differentiation to ensure that high end users do not totally abandon the 1DX. Assuming that the sales volumes of 5D series cameras are possibly an order of magnitude or more higher than 1 series cameras, Canon stands to recoup development costs faster on a 5D series camera, even at a lower price. If a lot of components are shared, that even allows the 5D series to bear a lot of the development costs of the 1D series. - This would be a bit more like the auto manufacturing approach of building around a platform - where for instance the Audi TT and VW Golf share the same platform, but target very different markets and sell at very different prices. The TT, on its own, could not justify the platform development costs however.

... Just my speculation.


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

@gmrza good analogy from the auto sector... well put


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Another mention of 22mp resolution came in, as well as a “pro level” autofocus system. That bit of info comes from a known source.
> ...



+1

I've kinda always expected that the next edition of the 5D would have the 7D like features. The features are very popular, and, like the 5D MK II, the 7D is said to have surpassed its sales estimates by a large margin.

I would expect a 5D X with 7D AF features to be extremely popular.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> *Specs:* Another mention of 22mp resolution came in...



What if they just use the same sensor as in the 5DII in a new 5DIII? No one seems to be complaining about the performance of that sensor - so why not leave it alone and improve other features? This rumor of a 22 MP sensor? Note that the 5DII already *has* a 22 MP sensor, with 21.1 MP effective pixels. Check the specs...


----------



## mathino (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Specs:* Another mention of 22mp resolution came in...
> ...



Exaclty. Current 5D Mk II has 22 Mpx but effective are 21.1 Mpx so they actually can reuse it. And as for sensor performance I havent heard any complains either. Canon can just upgrade other features (processor/s, AF, someting new) and leave sensor as it is. And this also reduces R&D costs. Hope our questions will be answered in 2 weeks


----------



## moreorless (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 5DIII as relly an almost baby-1D X? I'll play devil's advocate to my own viewpoint, and ask why not? Canon has to have a flagship, a truly top of the line pro camera. But they merged the 1D and 1Ds (or eliminated the 1Ds and made the 1D a FF camera, if you prefer) - still having a flagship, but not two of them. I have no doubt that the 5DII made them more profit than the 1DsIII and 1D IV combined. So, why not combine the 1-series, which they did, and not expect to make a hefty profit from that line. Make the 5DIII a significant improvement over the 5DII by giving it an excellent AF system, forget about 'cannabalizing' 1D X sales, the 5DIII is the real profit engine, so make it as good as possible.
> 
> I can say this, though - if they release a 5DIII with 22 MP and a “pro level” AF system (e.g. recycle the 1DsIII AF), leaving the main differentator from the 1D X as the frame rate (still 4 fps, even), I'd be quite interested - perhaps enough to get the 5DIII instead of the 1D X. Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....



A potential 1DX/5D mk3 combination strikes me as being as very different situation to the 1Ds mk3 and the 5D mk2 .

To me it seems like the merging of the 1D line was more a case of more clearly defining its role where as the 1Ds was short of playing too two markets, part AF/FPS shooters who were willing to trade a bit of the latter for higher resolution/FF and part studio/landscape shooters. The latter part obviously had much less need to buy the 1Ds mk3 when the 5D mk2 offered a near indentical sensor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Specs:* Another mention of 22mp resolution came in...
> ...



I certainly have no complaints, its everything that was advertised and more when I pre-ordered almost 3-1/2 years ago. 

However, I constantly find myself wanting to use higher ISO's for extreme low light images, and that is the feature that would cause me to upgrade more than a better autofocus, even though that is a very desirable feature. Thats why I'm interested in the 1Dx, and wonder at its actual usable ISO for raw output.

It does not seem to me to be very likely that I'd gain more than 1/2 stop in raw with a 5D MK III and 22 mp, sensor technology has not moved that much in three years, even though Digic V will definitely do 2 stops better with jpeg out. There is a lot of ability to crop with 21mp, and I make use that, because shooting with primes, I sometimes cannot get the exact right distance, and there are no f/1.4 or even f/2 zooms for my camera.


----------



## kidnaper (Jan 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I can say this, though - if they release a 5DIII with 22 MP and a “pro level” AF system (e.g. recycle the 1DsIII AF), leaving the main differentator from the 1D X as the frame rate (still 4 fps, even), I'd be quite interested - perhaps enough to get the 5DIII instead of the 1D X. Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....
> ...



In terms of specs... However one of the reasons the 1 series loses the mode dial for buttons is the weather sealing. With a mode dial instead of buttons it either won't be sealed as well, or they'll need some tricks up their sleeves. You better believe, though, that I am very interested.


----------



## Meh (Jan 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It does not seem to me to be very likely that I'd gain more than 1/2 stop in raw with a 5D MK III and 22 mp, *sensor technology has not moved that much in three years*



Actually I think it has. The 1D4 sensor (with higher pixel density that 5D2) already has about 1/2 stop better ISO than 5D2. More recent sensors from Sony seem to have further reduced read noise at all ISO settings and also appear to have increased the fill factor (the % of each pixel that has the photo-diode, bigger photosites despite higher pixel density). The 1DX sensor claims seem to be in line with these improvements.

However, it is an interesting thought that Canon might stick with the 5D2 sensor and improve the other aspects of the body.


----------



## thewallbanger (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Specs:* Another mention of 22mp resolution came in...
> ...



Well, Nikon tried this with the D300S. It resulted in lack-luster sales, and its performance was soon surpassed by younger, more affordable bodies such as the D70. I'm not so sure Canon would take that risk with their full-frame crown jewel, especially considering the Nikon D800 release is fast approaching.


----------



## Meh (Jan 25, 2012)

thewallbanger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Good point as well. "If it ain't broke don't fix it" doesn't hold much water in marketing a new product.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

Meh said:


> thewallbanger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure Canon would take that risk with their full-frame crown jewel, especially considering the Nikon D800 release is fast approaching.
> ...



The 1D X is the 'full frame crown jewel' not the 5D-line. 

Marketing would have no problem with it - that's the whole point of marketing. "This way to the great egress." Same sensor but with Digic5+ means:

*Two full stops better ISO performance than the 5D Mark II*

(The invisible asterisk that you don't see points to an equally-invisible reference to the fact that the 2 stop improvement applies only to JPG images)


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I certainly have no complaints, its everything that was advertised and more when I pre-ordered almost 3-1/2 years ago.
> 
> However, I constantly find myself wanting to use higher ISO's for extreme low light images, and that is the feature that would cause me to upgrade more than a better autofocus, even though that is a very desirable feature. Thats why I'm interested in the 1Dx, and wonder at its actual usable ISO for raw output.



As a wedding photog, I have been stuck with the 5D II for 3 years with no better choice that can provide me a better balance between IQ, ISO, and AF. I don't like its AF, but I can't live with 7D's IQ. I like 1D4's ISO, but I can't live with its cropped sensor. I like 1Ds3's IQ and AF, but I can't live with its ISO.

So naturally, I have high hope on 1D X as they claim it's the best-of-all-time all-around flagship from Canon, with the understanding that 18MP is no big difference to 21MP. And like what Mt Spokane said, ISO is the BIG thing for wedding togs. 1D X sounds like the ultimate answer.

But as a landscape shooting lover, another side of me also wants the highest MP and DR possible, while that side of me can safely ignores ISO, AF, etc.

I think there is no one single silver bullet that kills all. At least not for me. I want both 1D X (if works as claimed) and 5D III (or the next FF with whatever name)!!!


----------



## Meh (Jan 25, 2012)

@neuro touché, well played sir


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I can say this, though - if they release a 5DIII with 22 MP and a “pro level” AF system (e.g. recycle the 1DsIII AF), leaving the main differentator from the 1D X as the frame rate (still 4 fps, even), I'd be quite interested - perhaps enough to get the 5DIII instead of the 1D X. Don't worry, Canon : the money saved will go toward lenses....
> ...



Yes please! That is the camera I am looking for. 8)


----------



## tt (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *Specs:* Another mention of 22mp resolution came in...
> ...



Is the banding of the 5D MkII's sensor any issue, or something they could improve on easily? I've heard it mentioned, but mostly great things about the sensor.


----------



## Meh (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a link to a description of the latest Sony improvement to the BSI sensors... stacked CMOS where all the circuitry is in a lower layer allowing close to 100% fill factor and eliminating another advantage of CCD sensors. So still some room for advancement in DSLR sensors as well (unless this Sony design has limitations in speed or image quality that would preclude it from being used in a DSLR).

http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2012/01/new-gear-sony-redesigns-backlit-cmos-cellphones


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Nikon is apparently announcing on February 7, 2012. This comes two days before the CP+ show opens in Yokohama, Japan. A suspected D800 and 5D Mark III (or similar) on the same day?



Back to the original topic, NL quotes from his Nikon source that "_... it was said that we should expect a D3200 at CP+, and that the D800 that everyone seems to expect as a racing certainty, may well be held back until after the D4 is shipping..._"

And his Canon source suggests that "_...we've been told (thanks) that the only Canon DSLR for CP+ will be the 650D/T4i and that the 5D3 won't be announced until after the 1D X ships..._"

Sounds like they are both clearing the way for their flagships first.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 26, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Note that Nikon Rumors also indicates that both D800 and D300s are just officially discontinued on Nikon's website. So their successors are still imminent.



I think you mean D700. The D800 hasn't even been announced.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

Blaze said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > Note that Nikon Rumors also indicates that both D800 and D300s are just officially discontinued on Nikon's website. So their successors are still imminent.
> ...



 thanks buddy. corrected.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon is apparently announcing on February 7, 2012. This comes two days before the CP+ show opens in Yokohama, Japan. A suspected D800 and 5D Mark III (or similar) on the same day?
> ...



NikonRumors seems to be so sure about D800 announcement on Feb 7 now:

"_...I already mentioned about the Nikon event on February 7th, 2012 but I was not sure what would be announced on that date. It will be the Nikon D800. The camera will have 36MP (not 24MP like reported on several websites)..._"

"_...The Nikon D800 will start shipping few week after the announcement..._"

Does this materialize faster the announcement of Canon's counterpart (e.g. 5D III or something else)?


----------

